

Ask HN: Is it worth to develop Confluence plug-ins? - cryptos

Many app developers (especially for the Mac App Store) make little money with their apps. Can anyone report who well the business with Confluence plug-ins runs?
======
adpd
I currently work in an enterprise environment for a company with a market
capitalisation of over £1B.

We run most of the Atlassian products internally. The only Confluence plug-in
we have seriously considered purchasing is Gliffy
([https://www.gliffy.com/products/confluence-
plugin/](https://www.gliffy.com/products/confluence-plugin/)).

The only paid-for plug-in we have across our Atlassian products is JaM
([https://marketplace.atlassian.com/plugins/com.go2group.jira....](https://marketplace.atlassian.com/plugins/com.go2group.jira.plugin.mercury_kit))
- for bi-directional synchronisation of defects between JIRA and HP Quality
Center (QC). This is because it is a real cost saving for us to not purchase
QC licenses for developers.

Can you clarify what it is you are seeking a report on?

~~~
cryptos
I'd like to read some reports about selling via the Atlassian Marketplace in
general. It is clear, that the actual selling heavily depends on the concrete
product, but if it is like in the Mac App Store, I would no longer wonder if
it would be a good idea to develop software for Confluence.

~~~
adpd
Unfortunately, I have no idea if it is a viable commercial venture or not.

If I wanted to research such a thing, I'd be keen to reach out to sellers on
Atlassian Marketplace in a non-competing plug-in space to find out.

It would be great if anybody who sells on the Marketplace would comment here.

